# Why no solar game cameras/



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I've wondered why no one has yet come out with a solar (charging) game camera. It make sense to me. Game cameras are Idle most of the time and I would think a small solar panel could help keep the batteries charged and the camera operational, longer.. I have several garden type solar lights that I have salvaged and use as chargers for AA batteries for my GPS and flashlights when I'm out in the field. Size might be a limiting factor but if it would extend the use for even a week it would be worth it. Batteries are not getting any cheaper....................


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great idea... my batteries usually last for a whole season, but a panel would be nice.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They do have the setup for solar power. I looked at them at Scheels in Bismarck. It fits any camera that will use an outside battery source. They are about 6X6 inch panels that clip directly to your battery. I think they wanted something like $30.

I would think if you don't want to use an external battery that you could simply purchase rechargeable batteries for the inside of your camera, then cut the clip that disengages internal batteries when you plug in your external battery. It works much like the headphones in a stereo that disengages the speakers when you plug in your headphones. Cut that little prong and the solar power would be going directly to internal rechargeable batteries. You may have to purchase the correct plug at Radio Shack, and wire your solar panel into that. I looked at one of my cameras and it has the polarity indicator right at the plug in. Normally the central pole is always positive.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Not much sun light in the deep woods


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

zogman said:


> Not much sun light in the deep woods


I suppose that's a problem on the triangle. For us prairie boys we may have to run a wire to the outside of the shelter-belt, or at least a break in the trees. The secondary benefit of that is, if you hang it at just the right height you may be able to choke a trespasser. :rollin:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Solar panels suck. We have one in a pasture we rent and it ALWAYS malfunctions. Its on top of a hill in an open pasture. Between not charging and and over charging and guy has to usually check it every other day.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

blhunter, I have run a dozen of those hmmmm can't remember the name. Starts with a G maybe Geiger or something like that. They never failed where I used them. I have been thinking about installing a large one with permanent mount on top of my 5th wheel to keep batteries charged and extend the life of the battery so I don't have to run a noisy generator while camped in the boonies. I seen one guy in Utah with three large solar panels and four large batteries in his 5th wheel basement. Nice setup. He said he could stay on the desert for a month and never start the generator.

On the electric fencer output dropped off about 50% on cloudy days. I was surprised they had any output at all. Maybe your fencer is using more than the output and your battery eventually goes dead.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think we are on brand number 3, he has tried 2 for sure. Last year, we had almost no problems from may to end of June, then it went down hill.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think it's Galager or something like that. Check with them at Home of Economy. I know there is a big difference in solar panel quality. I used two panels on a wetland study to power 12V batteries that monitored short wave and long wave solar radiation. I used those panels for ten years and they were still working when I gave them back to the hydrologists in Denver.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Call Odumbbo maybe you can get a buy on some Solyndra panels. :rollin:

My BAD. :evil: Sorry guys I just can't help myself.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

zogman said:


> Call Odumbbo maybe you can get a buy on some Solyndra panels. :rollin:
> 
> My BAD. :evil: Sorry guys I just can't help myself.


I have been thinking the same thing all through this thread. :thumb:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> I think it's Galager or something like that. Check with them at Home of Economy. I know there is a big difference in solar panel quality. I used two panels on a wetland study to power 12V batteries that monitored short wave and long wave solar radiation. I used those panels for ten years and they were still working when I gave them back to the hydrologists in Denver.


I will look into that brand thanks.


----------



## TonyGibson (Nov 25, 2013)

dakotashooter2 said:


> I've wondered why no one has yet come out with a solar (charging) game camera. It make sense to me. Game cameras are Idle most of the time and I would think a small solar panel could help keep the batteries charged and the camera operational, longer.. I have several garden type solar lights that I have salvaged and use as chargers for AA batteries for my GPS and flashlights when I'm out in the field. Size might be a limiting factor but if it would extend the use for even a week it would be worth it. Batteries are not getting any cheaper....................


Seems like great thought..I have never seen such camera.. I hope you will be able to make one very soon


----------

